# Bobcat on trailcam



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Just want to share somethin I got on my trailcam a few years ago down on our property in souther perry county. We reported it and the odnr confirmed it. Then last shotgun season one of our buddys got to see him stalkin in a meadow, we wouldn't shoot such a cool thing though. He's climbin the tree too.
Kyle
HPT
CP


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

This is 120 yards behind my sisters house in noble county.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Ive read that down around the Wilds, they manage the land for bobcats and its more common to see one than a coyote. I cant completely confirm that statement because we hunted all around the Wilds for years and have seen many yotes and only 1 bobcat, Its still cool that they are around.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool pics guys.We use to have property down in Hide-a-way hills and seen a bobcat twice.Unfortunately while in the car without the camera.Did manage to snap a bald eagle pic once though.Bobcats are really cool animals and very slick at hiding,you don't even know they are there at times.
Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Eric E said:


> This is 120 yards behind my sisters house in noble county.


What does he got in his mouth?
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

very cool! never seen one before, would love to get a glimpse of one.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

COOL PICS! Abt a hundred years ago, when we were kids, my brother and I were squirrel hunting in Southern WVa. A bobcat attacked/charged him and he killed it with two shots from his shotgun at fairly close range. It may have been rabid (or starving?) to try to attack a human.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you said a few years ago?? im confused why you post them now,,?? great cam pictures , no doubt.., but whats the purpose??? and for the record , my father has a bobcat pelt on his bedroom wall,,, i thought it was the coolest thing ive ever seen too cool and i want ONE!!......


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

> you said a few years ago?? im confused why you post them now,,?? great cam pictures , no doubt.., but whats the purpose??? and for the record , my father has a bobcat pelt on his bedroom wall,,, i thought it was the coolest thing ive ever seen too cool and i want ONE!!......


Actually I forgot about the pic. Till yesterday when I was bored looking through old trail cam pics. I just wanted to see if anyone else had any cool ohio bobcat pics they had expierienced.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

they like to eat beaver ..just saying


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

firstflight111 said:


> they like to eat beaver ..just saying


Is that true cause there are beaver ponds all over the property and beavers everywhere...??? And now I think of it I've seen less beaver since that trail camera picture either a coincidence or that bobcat actually eats em or scares em.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

kwaller said:


> is that true cause there are beaver ponds all over the property and beavers everywhere...??? And now i think of it i've seen less beaver since that trail camera picture either a coincidence or that bobcat actually eats em or scares em.
> Kyle
> hpt
> cp
> ...


. . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ~,_. . . ..~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .=,_. . . .-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .=-._. . .;,,./`. . / . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

KWaller said:


> What does he got in his mouth?
> Kyle
> HPT
> CP
> ...


looks like the Easter bunny 

My stepdad seen one(a juvenile) at the start of archery season in southwest Seneca county almost at the wyndot county line they are cool and all but wish they would stay away we are finally starting to get some turkeys on the property we hunt


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

picard face palm with text chars, genius


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Lynxis said:


> picard face palm with text chars, genius


What?
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

KWaller said:


> What does he got in his mouth?
> Kyle
> HPT
> CP
> ...


It is a rabbit.


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

One crossed a dirt road about 10 days ago. he was small and only about 20 toot from my truck. He had a mouse in his mouth. First I have seen in Ohio.Big surprise.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Reel Bad Habit said:


> One crossed a dirt road about 10 days ago. he was small and only about 20 toot from my truck. He had a mouse in his mouth. First I have seen in Ohio.Big surprise.


Only 20 toot! Haha ;D
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I saw one last year here in Akron, early morning, right when the sun was coming up. Didn't know they were here.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I called one in several years ago in N.E. Ohio while hunting for coyotes. Never saw it approach, I was scanning for yotes and when I looked back the Bobcat was just sitting there @ 40 yrds out looking for the dying rabbit. Awesome experience, I found out there are some rocky areas on the next property where some are rumored to live, would love to go back and set out a camera.


----------

